# Gon outdoor blast



## Nicodemus (Jul 16, 2009)

How about a roll call on who is gonna be there?

Who is gonna join us for the early breakfast at Cracker Barrel?


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm on for breakfast!


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm in. Hey Rooster I've just about finished that truck gun I got from you. It's gonna be sweet. Thanks.


----------



## StriperAddict (Jul 16, 2009)

Where's the official thread to the Where/When details?


----------



## ellaville hunter (Jul 16, 2009)

breakfast sunday morning.

at the blast sat and sun me, dawn, and t-hawk-boy


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 16, 2009)

Please tentatively schedule us for Saturday.


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 16, 2009)

Be at breakfast around 6 both mornings 

And the blast of course


----------



## deerehauler (Jul 16, 2009)

Be at breakfast on sat close to 6 am and also at the Blast for the whole day.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 16, 2009)

Seeing how it's the wife's birthday, I'll be lucky to get to the Blast around noonish.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 16, 2009)

Tell her you have a day planned out for her, starting with a nice breakfast, and an afternoon of shopping


----------



## deerehauler (Jul 16, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Seeing how it's the wife's birthday, I'll be lucky to get to the Blast around noonish.



Get her up and you can tell them to supersize it for the little lady


----------



## Razor Blade (Jul 17, 2009)

Hey Nick , i will be there sat and sunday  morning , and will have a friend with me . Scott


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 17, 2009)

Capt Quirk said:


> Tell her you have a day planned out for her, starting with a nice breakfast, and an afternoon of shopping





deerehauler said:


> Get her up and you can tell them to supersize it for the little lady



Yeah right!!  My wife considers 9am early!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 17, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah right!!  My wife considers 9am early!!





  Tell her you got to meet somebody, real early...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 17, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Tell her you got to meet somebody, real early...



I really do HAVE to go, I bought a thousand rounds of .45 acp from a member and have to pick them up at the Blast.


----------



## pnome (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm planning on attending.


----------



## Nugefan (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 17, 2009)

This thang ain`t far off, folks.


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 17, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Seeing how it's the wife's birthday, I'll be lucky to get to the Blast around noonish.



Just sling what you got to and get up there man.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jul 17, 2009)

6 is ealry might just see yall at the blast...


----------



## secondseason (Jul 17, 2009)

Satchmo and I will be there and  possibly my youngest son.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 17, 2009)

we will be at the blast, but no idea about when or how or what


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 17, 2009)

Jim Thompson said:


> we will be at the blast, but no idea about when or how or what





You`re just along for the ride! Lela is handlin` all the details!!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 17, 2009)

If I'm not called out to work I'll be there.

Someone ought to tell Cracker Barrell how many to expect.

They looked like deer in headlights when the crowd showed last year.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 17, 2009)

Ruger#3 said:


> If I'm not called out to work I'll be there.
> 
> Someone ought to tell Cracker Barrell how many to expect.
> 
> They looked like deer in headlights when the crowd showed last year.





They were just still in shock from seein` Branchminner walk in wearin` them overalls. Them big city folks never knew what hit em!


----------



## wildlands (Jul 17, 2009)

I will be there as close to 6 as I can Sat. for sure and maybe Sunday and at the blast all day of course.


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Jul 17, 2009)

I'll be there Saturday a.m as soon as they unhitch the doors. I'm bringing a couple body guards. Us foothill folks are kinda skittish when it come to them big cities......are we allowed to conceal carry ? I won't bring a very big one .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm in.


----------



## LLove (Jul 17, 2009)

6am? 


im confused, what is that exactly??  i know what 6pm is but whats a 6am? 



if i get up for that.. do i get a nap before going to the blast?


----------



## redneckcamo (Jul 17, 2009)

on sat. me an the wife are definitely gonna be at the blast  .... an if we can drag ourselves up at 4am we will see yall folks at 6am-ish cause we will gps that barrel of crackers at the cracker barrel


----------



## christy (Jul 17, 2009)

Breakfast no,  blast yes.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 17, 2009)

christy said:


> Breakfast no, blast yes.


 
Lightweight..


----------



## christy (Jul 17, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Lightweight..



6am is a little too early for the husband and son.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jul 17, 2009)

Gonna Be in booth 109 come by and see the Sultan.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=3790282#post3790282


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 17, 2009)

Sultan of Slime said:


> Gonna Be in booth 109 come by and see the Sultan.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=3790282#post3790282



I will do that. You gonna roll around to my booth, and holler at me?


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jul 17, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> I will do that. You gonna roll around to my booth, and holler at me?



Sure! You gonna be in the same place again this year?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 17, 2009)

Sultan of Slime said:


> Sure! You gonna be in the same place again this year?



I`m not sure where they will have me at this year. I`ll try to find out though.


----------



## LLove (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey Nic we just discussed it and its official, we'll be there sat morning around 10-11  

oh! and should i bring those gems with me to leave with you for your buddy? 

yay im excited!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 19, 2009)

LLove said:


> Hey Nic we just discussed it and its official, we'll be there sat morning around 10-11
> 
> oh! and should i bring those gems with me to leave with you for your buddy?
> 
> yay im excited!


 
JT is pulling your leg again...


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 19, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> JT is pulling your leg again...


----------



## bubbabuck (Jul 19, 2009)

LLove said:


> Hey Nic we just discussed it and its official, we'll be there sat morning around 10-11
> 
> oh! and should i bring those gems with me to leave with you for your buddy?
> 
> yay im excited!






JT is off on a Saturday???





Hmmmm?????


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 19, 2009)

bubbabuck said:


> JT is off on a Saturday???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you like that dont ya?


----------



## baldfish (Jul 19, 2009)

I'll be there until I catch slip


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 19, 2009)

LLove said:


> Hey Nic we just discussed it and its official, we'll be there sat morning around 10-11
> 
> oh! and should i bring those gems with me to leave with you for your buddy?
> 
> yay im excited!






You DO realize what time you would have to wake up to be there at that time!


----------



## LLove (Jul 19, 2009)

OutFishHim said:


> You DO realize what time you would have to wake up to be there at that time!



nooo technically before that i only have to be awake enough to shuffle out to the truck and climb in with my pillow


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 19, 2009)

LLove said:


> nooo technically before that i only have to be awake enough to shuffle out to the truck and climb in with my pillow


 
You're going to work with JT???


----------



## Murphy (Jul 21, 2009)

Me and my daughter will be there on Sat but it won't be at 6am 
Im gonna try to keep her from breaking me like she did at the Turkeyrama last year I might give her a blast allowance like I have to at the fair


----------



## F14Gunner (Jul 22, 2009)

Same place as last year I'll be there


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jul 22, 2009)

Look for this Banner! The real me will be up under it!


----------



## DRB1313 (Jul 22, 2009)

I'll see Ya'll there!!!  Might be a little late for breakfast.


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 22, 2009)

DRB1313 said:


> I'll see Ya'll there!!!  Might be a little late for breakfast.



If you're bringing the bike...make sure and let your neighbors know you're leaving early


----------



## DRB1313 (Jul 22, 2009)

bigox911 said:


> If you're bringing the bike...make sure and let your neighbors know you're leaving early



Oh They'll know alright!!!


----------



## Branchminnow (Jul 22, 2009)

I will be there Nic!

Dont know if I ll eat much though ....I got that same ole sorry BBQ judging job to do again this year!........


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 22, 2009)

Branchminnow said:


> I will be there Nic!
> 
> Dont know if I ll eat much though ....I got that same ole sorry BBQ judging job to do again this year!........



Dirty job,but...........


----------



## LLove (Jul 22, 2009)

Branchminnow said:


> I will be there Nic!
> 
> Dont know if I ll eat much though ....I got that same ole sorry BBQ judging job to do again this year!........



oh for the love.. HOW DO I KEEP MISSING THAT SIGN UP SHEET??? where is it??


----------



## redneckcamo (Jul 22, 2009)

Sultan of Slime said:


> Look for this Banner! The real me will be up under it!



I digg that banner man !!!..  you gonna have some lil debbies on yo table ???


----------



## Reel Time (Jul 23, 2009)

Come by the Reel Time booth. I will be in booth 403. Would like to meet everyone. Come by and sit a spell. I look forward to meeting everyone. Please stop by and visit. See ya soon.


----------



## Blondie~4~Browning (Jul 23, 2009)

I'll be there at the Final Skinz booth!! Ya'll stop by! Love meeting new folks!

See ya'll there!


----------



## Branchminnow (Jul 23, 2009)

crackerdave said:


> Dirty job,but...........





LLove said:


> oh for the love.. HOW DO I KEEP MISSING THAT SIGN UP SHEET??? where is it??


----------



## contender* (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm going to try and work it to get me and the fam down that way Sat.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 24, 2009)

Ill be there one day


----------



## Woodscrew (Jul 24, 2009)

I sure hope it better than it has been the last couple of years. I said last year I wouldn't go to it again but I may give it one more chance. Its really disappointing that there is no more fishing stuff than what little to none that they have.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 24, 2009)

I will be there Saturday.


----------



## Nugefan (Jul 24, 2009)

Jake Allen said:


> I will be there Saturday.



lookin' forward to seein' ya ....


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 24, 2009)

looking forward to seeing everybody!!!   Plan on being there Saturday...hopefully early enough for breakfast!


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 24, 2009)

What can we wear to let other Woodyites know ? Other than one of those stoopid "HI! I'm  ...........  stickers! I'd like to meet some of y'all that I only know from this forum and haven't met at a gathering,but how will I know who you are?  I doubt I'll be able to go out to a restaurant.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 24, 2009)

crackerdave said:


> What can we wear to let other Woodyites know ? Other than one of those stoopid "HI! I'm ........... stickers! I'd like to meet some of y'all that I only know from this forum and haven't met at a gathering,but how will I know who you are? I doubt I'll be able to go out to a restaurant.


 
I thought it was settled that all woodyites would go to kroger and get a pink helium balloon and tie it to their wrist?


----------



## modern_yeoman (Jul 24, 2009)

I will be there on Saturday...breakfast sounds good also.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jul 24, 2009)

All of us fat guys in wheelchairs look alike. So I will need to find something to wear that will make me stand out.


----------



## redneckcamo (Jul 24, 2009)

I will be the guy that looks like a 300lb redneck


----------



## LLove (Jul 24, 2009)

Sultan of Slime said:


> All of us fat guys in wheelchairs look alike. So I will need to find something to wear that will make me stand out.


i thought the spinnerz on your wheel chair rims and the lil debbie crumbs all over your shirt would give it away  



redneckcamo said:


> I will be the guy that looks like a 300lb redneck


wow.. talk about one in a million  


and for the record cracker.. the blast is so full of "woodyites" that its almost easier to spot the 10people in the place that AREN'T on here.


----------



## Hawken2222 (Jul 24, 2009)

The way it's lookin right now I will be there on Saturday. I doubt I'll be in time for breakfast though.


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm just gonna b looking for the fellow that is dress in colonial period clothing with long hair and a white beard that'll be NIC.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jul 25, 2009)

LLove said:


> i thought the spinnerz on your wheel chair rims and the lil debbie crumbs all over your shirt would give it away



I usually keep my shirt clean but i have been known to have a lil ho ho or twinkie on the corner of my mouth.


----------



## Razor Blade (Jul 26, 2009)

Sultan of Slime said:


> I usually keep my shirt clean but i have been known to have a lil ho ho or twinkie on the corner of my mouth.



sultan --  you need some saddle bags for your chair  , so you can store some goodies in'em in it .


----------



## boparks (Jul 26, 2009)

Nic,

I'll be at the Pro Bass Shop in Lawrenceville for most of the day Saturday and will either come down that afternoon or Sunday morning for the Blast.

I'd like to catch up with ya'll at Hooters if I come down Saturday. 

If I miss out on that I hope to be able to meet some of you Sunday at the event.

Bobby


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 26, 2009)

LLove said:


> i thought the spinnerz on your wheel chair rims and the lil debbie crumbs all over your shirt would give it away
> 
> 
> wow.. talk about one in a million
> ...



Yeah,but how do we know who's who? Hardly anybody intentionally posts their picture on here!

Here's me - I ain't skeered! In the immortal words of Lynyrd Skynrd in "Call Me th' Breeze:" I ain't hidin' from nobody - nobody's hidin' from me!  

[I'm the one in the blue shirt.]


----------



## redneckcamo (Jul 26, 2009)

lil fella in the pic is thankin ....... yall get me way frum this CRACKA !!!  <---an then throw him in this chili


----------



## LLove (Jul 26, 2009)

crackerdave said:


> Yeah,but how do we know who's who? Hardly anybody intentionally posts their picture on here!
> 
> Here's me - I ain't skeered! In the immortal words of Lynyrd Skynrd in "Call Me th' Breeze:" I ain't hidin' from nobody - nobody's hidin' from me!
> 
> [I'm the one in the blue shirt.]



theres an old thread in the campfire i'll go resurrect for you, its called "whats everyone look like?" or something like that.. tons of pages of pix of everyone on here.


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 26, 2009)

LLove said:


> theres an old thread in the campfire i'll go resurrect for you, its called "whats everyone look like?" or something like that.. tons of pages of pix of everyone on here.



Thanks!


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 26, 2009)

redneckcamo said:


> lil fella in the pic is thankin ....... yall get me way frum this CRACKA !!!  <---an then throw him in this chili



  He for sure  don't like anybody restraining him too much,too long! He ain't too crazy 'bout bright lights,either. A lot like his grandaddy.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 26, 2009)

Who's his grandaddy?


----------



## Jranger (Jul 26, 2009)

Big maybe on my part...


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 27, 2009)

Sultan of Slime said:


> All of us fat guys in wheelchairs look alike. So I will need to find something to wear that will make me stand out.



I know! A pair of gen-u-wine catfishskin boots!


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 27, 2009)

lagrangedave said:


> Who's his grandaddy?



I'll give ya one guess!


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 29, 2009)

Me and son-in-law Adam are going to try to make it for breakfast Sat.morning. This is the Cracker Barrel on I-75 Riverside Drive,Macon,right?


----------



## Al White (Jul 29, 2009)

I'll be there with my crew, prob miss the breakfast but lookin forward to seeing everybody!


----------



## Nugefan (Jul 29, 2009)

crackerdave said:


> Me and son-in-law Adam are going to try to make it for breakfast Sat.morning. This is the Cracker Barrel on I-75 Riverside Drive,Macon,right?




Yes Sir it is .....


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 29, 2009)

Won`t be long...


----------



## contender* (Jul 29, 2009)

How's the parking set-up at the centreplex? I'm making a delivery Sat morning and then want to go by the blast but I'm not sure if they will allow me to park my truck and trailer..


----------



## BobKat (Jul 29, 2009)

What all is there? is it going to be like buckarama and turkeyrama?


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 30, 2009)

BobKat said:


> What all is there? is it going to be like buckarama and turkeyrama?



Yes,but smaller.There's also the Shootout for the new truck on Sunday.


----------



## Allen Waters (Jul 30, 2009)

anybody know what the times are for the shootout rounds to begin saturday and sunday?


----------



## jkdodge (Aug 1, 2009)

Where is a good place to stay for us overnighters?


----------



## crackerdave (Aug 1, 2009)

jkdodge said:


> Where is a good place to stay for us overnighters?



Therre's a whole bunch of motels on I-75 at Riverside Drive,Macon.That's about 15 minutes from the Blast,and that Cracker Barrel is where folks are meeting for breakfast.


----------



## jkdodge (Aug 1, 2009)

is that a good part of Macon? Were bringing our wives dont need them to get scared.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 1, 2009)

me and "Ol Red" will be there for breakfast!


----------



## Murphy (Aug 1, 2009)

I'll be dragging around a pretty lil 12 yr old screaming daddy daddy daddy  Buy me Buy me Buy me (insert anything here.....I mean anything!)  and I'll have my Solid black UGA hat on I had to retire my old visor


----------



## LLove (Aug 1, 2009)

Murphy said:


> I'll be dragging around a pretty lil 12 yr old screaming daddy daddy daddy  Buy me Buy me Buy me (insert anything here.....I mean anything!)  and I'll have my Solid black UGA hat on I had to retire my old visor



that sounds familiar.. its almost like jt and i walking through the bow stuff.. "jt jt jt buy me buy me buy me...(new 5pin sight, new stab, new release..i mean anything)"

see? its almost word for word!


----------



## crackerdave (Aug 2, 2009)

jkdodge said:


> is that a good part of Macon? Were bringing our wives dont need them to get scared.



It's not really in the city itself - just your typical interstate exit with every chain restaurant and motel you can name.


----------



## LLove (Aug 3, 2009)

Anyone that wants to meet Nick, jt, me and a couple other buddies at hooters for dinner and ufc fights on saturday night pleeeeeeeeease shoot me a pm letting me know. I need to have a lil chit chat with the manager by thursday if at all possible. 

Thanks! 


Nic a couple guys said they'd talked to you about it so let them know that i need a head count soon please!


----------



## Randy (Aug 4, 2009)

I can't be there.  I have to rep at Bass Pro In Macon this weekend.  But if any of you come by BPS holler!  I be over by the Sworovski Scopes and TC guns.


----------



## Murphy (Aug 4, 2009)

Im planning on The Blast then  BPS and finally school shopping at the mall so I'll look around Bps for the Pink Woodies Shirt I hope I get outta macon with enough cash to get myself home


----------



## crackerdave (Aug 5, 2009)

I won't be able to make the Blast this time - no $$$ !


----------



## Greg Tench (Aug 6, 2009)

Gonna try and be there for sure.


----------



## Oldstick (Aug 6, 2009)

jkdodge said:


> is that a good part of Macon? Were bringing our wives dont need them to get scared.



Yes, the parts of I-75/Riverside Drive from Ingleside or Pierce Avenue northward to Tom Hill Sr Blvd, Arkwright Rd and Bass Rd are fine.  I personally would avoid nights at any hotels close to the downtown area where the Coliseum is.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 7, 2009)

Look out Macon, you`re fixin` to get invaded! 

Hope to see everybody this weekend!


----------



## ellaville hunter (Aug 7, 2009)

we will see ya'll there look for my son (T-Hawk Boy) he will be wearing a gorget made by backwoods joe. ya'll run me down and say hi


----------



## dutchman (Aug 7, 2009)

I'll see y'all some other time. Kalia's coming to the house this weekend and everything takes a back seat to her.


----------



## pnome (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm gonna try to make breakfast at the Cracker Barrel.  6 AM.


----------



## LLove (Aug 7, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Look out Macon, you`re fixin` to get invaded!
> 
> Hope to see everybody this weekend!



27 hours to dinner and drinks!


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 7, 2009)

Are there any other dinners planned on sat night other than Hooters?  Anyone still going to Cheddars?

I will have my 5 year old with me and don't quite think Fight Night will be appropriate.


----------



## JD (Aug 7, 2009)

OutFishHim said:


> Are there any other dinners planned on sat night other than Hooters?  Anyone still going to Cheddars?
> 
> I will have my 5 year old with me and don't quite think Fight Night will be appropriate.



Chicken....


----------



## LLove (Aug 7, 2009)

OutFishHim said:


> Are there any other dinners planned on sat night other than Hooters?  Anyone still going to Cheddars?
> 
> I will have my 5 year old with me and don't quite think Fight Night will be appropriate.



somebody said they were putting together a dinner at cheddars but i don't know who it was..  i sawry


----------



## Murphy (Aug 7, 2009)

Im going to dinner not sure if the youngin wants hooters but. ill be eating somewhere. My child would be yelling at me all night with all those women around she tends to be a lil protective bout who im looking at


----------

